
Introducing MAUI, the .NET Multi-Platform App UI - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-net-multi-platform-app-ui/
======
sansnomme
There goes Flutter's lunch. Now if only they can add GUI builder support,
right now Swift UI is the only new generation UI framework with proper GUI
builder support (through Xcode).

~~~
jagannathtech
correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this just xamarin under the hood? it's
flutter which ate xamarin's lunch.

~~~
Mertax
Trying to understand this too. Looks like an “evolution” (rebrand?) of
Xamarin.Forms. Although potentially (hopefully?) a way to support rendering
engines other than native control/widget binding like Xamarin.Forms does
today? More likely an attempt to extend the Xamarin.Forms native rendering
concept to more desktop UI frameworks (GTK, WPF, MacOS, Tizen) rather than
just mobile?

~~~
memsom
Xamarin Forms already supports those platforms and you can use them today. The
main stumbling block is that the tooling doesn't have project templates for
those platforms yet. So you need to manually create the MacOS or WPF projects.
Also, this new System.Maui looks like it will make everything in one unified
project with platform specific code conditionally compiled in - at the moment
Xamarin Forms is a bit more messy than that, requiring a project for each
platform that share a common library to make the UI work on all platforms. The
new stuff looks nice, so hopefully it'll be here on the schedule they
mentioned (circa 2021)

------
lucas_membrane
Multi-platform, but nothing for linux!?!?!

~~~
alkonaut
Microsoft officielly maintains the Android/iOS/Windows plattforms in
Xamarin.Forms.

There are other platforms too, e.g MacOS, Tizen and GTK# which are community
supported.

It’s not clear whether those will continue to work in the same way as
community supported platforms.

[https://github.com/xamarin/Xamarin.Forms/wiki/Platform-
Suppo...](https://github.com/xamarin/Xamarin.Forms/wiki/Platform-Support)

